# TPN diagnosis



## pennysueorr (Jul 29, 2010)

I work in a laborabory and several doctors are putting TPN for the dx. I'm pretty sure this is for Total Parenteral Nutrition. I can not find a DX code for it. Is there one? I feel I sould ask the Dr for more info. Any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## ohn0disaster (Jul 29, 2010)

I would go to the doctor and ask for clarification, as TPN would be more of a treatment than a diagnosis. The doc needs to specify the reason the patient is receiving TPN.


----------

